
For Xeround, MySQL in the Cloud Knows No Bounds — Cloud Computing News - sinzone
http://gigaom.com/cloud/for-xeround-mysql-in-the-cloud-knows-no-bounds/
======
tluyben2
This and Nimbus are closed source; anyone doing this open source?

